# Pricing for 2018?



## BombersBooks (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I am looking to buy a 2018 Cruze Diesel. The car I am looking at is a fairly loaded sedan auto(no sunroof) and it is listed by the dealer at $22,348.

Just wondering what type of deals people have been getting on the leftovers? I am also curious if anyone can explain the 0% finance to me because I would consider it if it’s available, unless it takes away a lot of savings. 

Appreciate the info!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

They were doing 20% off MSRP a couple years ago, now the only national offer I see is Special Financing if you qualify and I'm not sure the CRUZE is even included?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

$22,348 is less than I paid for my 2017 not-loaded manual and I used my employer's corporate pricing deal.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BombersBooks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to buy a 2018 Cruze Diesel. The car I am looking at is a fairly loaded sedan auto(no sunroof) and it is listed by the dealer at $22,348.
> 
> ...



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your soon to be new Cruze here.


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

I would assume you could get it for about $20850 since these Diesel are not selling well and the Cruze now is no longer manufactured as of Wednesday since they are closing Lordstown OH assembly.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I think I paid $21,300 before tax for my manual transmission 2018 sedan with leather interior. When I was shopping for a car, you had to pick between paying MSRP for the car and getting 0% interest, or taking the incentive of the month. The incentives changed every month, but didn't really seem to move the out the door price by very much.

As long as you are able to get a reasonable interest rate from another source, the incentives always ended up being the better deal for me. They gave me more off the purchase price of the car than I will pay in interest over a five year note, and I plan on having the car paid off well before five years.

Chad


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well i paid 24,500 out the door with taxes extended warrienty and tags cruze with leather auto diesel (30500 msrp)


----------

